# The boat I was on last week



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thought you fishing guys and gals might want to see the boat I was on last week.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice! Sounds like fun! Where did you go?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Southern Caribbean. Puerto Rico, St. Lucia, Barbados, St. Thomas, Antigua and maybe one or two others I can't remember. *-band-* *OOO* *-band-* *OOO* *()* -()/>- -()/- *(())*


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'd be content with a cheap motor on one of the life boats. :lol: 

That looks like quite the trip. I hear they feed the crap out of you on those tours. It would be nice to visit those places.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I only gained 3 lbs. Honest. The food is unbelievable. Cheaper than you think. You can find some real deals. Excuse the fishing expression but this was our third and we are "hooked". :lol: 
I could'nt afford to buy one of the life boats motors on this thing.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like fun. My parent's went on a cruise to the same places not long ago. They brought me back one of those cool Pirates of St. Thomas shirts with the skull and crossbones.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

All that money and they didn't let you do any trolling???? :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

They are a blast, my wife and I have been on 7 cruises and the good lord is willing many more to come!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al, it's funny you posted this in 'Fishing Equipment' !!...   ...... It must have been a great time...glad you were able to go !!!! Next time though...could fixed blade and I borrow the 'stang' ?? We want to go yote hunting. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

No. Final answer. I've seen to many pics of you two in that car already. I think I'm gonna be sick now. -)O(- _/O


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I would love to go on a cruise....I would want to hang over the edge and fish the whole time though :lol:


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

I know Deer Creek is down this year, but I bet if I manuevered it just right, I could squeeze that fine vessel out on that lake and be trolling by 9 am. Does anyone have a 250 wheel trailer I could borrow for the weekend?


----------

